
Xyrlo Network: the Facebook killer - tkastelz
https://xyrlo.com/
======
tkastelz
All of your favorite social media functions in one place. Unlimited friends
list, news feed, photo share, video channels, marketplace, Snap Up, chat,
blogs, forums, and much more!

~~~
smt88
Doesn't Facebook already have all of those things in one place? And also, you
know, my friends?

